# Hello, horse mad here



## scorpio39 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello folks, thought it was about time i came over here and introduced myself.
I am Chris, mum to 5 kids, 2 cats, and 3 rats. 
2 yrs ago i decided i wanted to get involved with horses, so i maanged to find someone that took me on, with her 5 horses, and she worked in a local yard with foals and problem horses, so it was great, she got me riding, taught me loads of things. Time came i bought a pony of her, he was green, got him riding again after 4 yrs in a field on his own, my 10yr old was riding him, but then he started throwing us off, going for me, and i got to the stage could not get near him, sold him on, and now that i have moved, i found another lovely lady that helps me gain my confidence, as my fear is teeth and feet, so she is helping me.
One day i want to buy myself a friesian, i dream of being able to bond such a gorgeous breed, but i dont feel ready yet, so in meantime i dream.

My 10yr old gets to ride up at a friends we dotn see that often, but i am trying to find a good trekking centre we can both go to, for a nice hack.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Chris and welcome  Horses are so unpredictable as you have found out...... they are not like cars they actually think and have a mind of their own sometimes they change because of health reasons ie: teeth, back etc. or sorry to say this but lack of knowledge...... sorry hun but I wouldn't sell you a horse that was green, please don't take this the wrong way but a pony that hasn't been ridden or handled for four years is not for someone who hasn't a lot of knowledge with horses....... It wasn't fair on you or the pony. Please do not take my reply the wrong way as I really do feel for you and your family and the pony.

I think you have done the right thing for him  Your dream will come and while you are waiting you will gain more experience have you thought about offering your time to a BHS approved riding school while you wait you will get free rides in dressage, jumping and also horse care tuition  or you could take an NVQ

Hold on to your dream, when the time is right your horse will be there ...... mine was


----------



## scorpio39 (Feb 7, 2011)

tonette said:


> Hi Chris and welcome  Horses are so unpredictable as you have found out...... they are not like cars they actually think and have a mind of their own sometimes they change because of health reasons ie: teeth, back etc. or sorry to say this but lack of knowledge...... sorry hun but I wouldn't sell you a horse that was green, please don't take this the wrong way but a pony that hasn't been ridden or handled for four years is not for someone who hasn't a lot of knowledge with horses....... It wasn't fair on you or the pony. Please do not take my reply the wrong way as I really do feel for you and your family and the pony.
> 
> I think you have done the right thing for him  Your dream will come and while you are waiting you will gain more experience have you thought about offering your time to a BHS approved riding school while you wait you will get free rides in dressage, jumping and also horse care tuition  or you could take an NVQ
> 
> Hold on to your dream, when the time is right your horse will be there ...... mine was


Thanks, no there is no RS nearby, but i am with a lady that owns 5 horses. 
When i bought the pony, the mnetor was always there, i was never on my own, but yeah a few people have said she should not have sold me a green pony which we knew nothing of his background.
So i am going to do it right this time, maybe get a share with someone and take it from there.
RS would be fab mind, but none nearby


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Just an idea, Look on Gumtree. I've seen plenty horses for share in the scottish borders. Good luck!


----------



## scorpio39 (Feb 7, 2011)

Starlight Express said:


> Just an idea, Look on Gumtree. I've seen plenty horses for share in the scottish borders. Good luck!


Oh never thought of that, thank you, xxx


----------

